# b5 passat engine swap?



## pen92 (Jul 27, 2006)

searched but i could not find anyone who's discussing this or who has done it... i was wondering if anyone out there has researched swapping the 2.7t into a b5 passat. i have a 98 aeb and was considering it as the aeb may be going to another project if i can find a decent engine to replace it with in my b5.. just curious, any information would be appreciated. thanks!


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

i doubt the turbos will clear your frame rails


----------



## jukesandz (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

Actually, I searched on Google and found this in a couple seconds:
http://forums.audiworld.com/a4/msgs/257084.phtml
I don't know if he actually followed through with it, but he does say that the 2.7t fits perfectly. (







)
I'd spend my money on a B5 S4 before doing an engine swap, and probably will within the year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jukesandz at 9:31 PM 5/14/2008_


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: (jukesandz)*

agreed, not to mention that the passat isnt a very attractive car regardless of what you do with it...
my 2cents


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (2035cc16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2035cc16v* »_agreed, not to mention that the passat isnt a very attractive car regardless of what you do with it...
my 2cents









I guess that's one opinion.








Yes, it's been done by a couple guys on passatworld.com. It fits pretty nicely. Can't find the details, but one of them was recently sold.


----------

